# "IBRRHOBO's" drug seeking for his buddy "Shoestring"!!



## Shoestring (Mar 20, 2009)

*Well, I finally got a chance to meet "IBRRHOBO" last month and what no better time too!*
*Once IBRRHOBO's alcohol level went up, so did my pain level! He stated that he could reasure me that he could get me my pain medications! So all now that needed to be done was a "drug-seeking" trip to the emergency room at the local hospital here in Sioux Falls!*
*We chose Sioux Valley Hospital being it was only one mile away and plenty of snow drifts between my place and the ER! (I'll get back to the snow drifts in a minute)! lol!*

*IBRRHOBO has an old injury to his leg from the military. All IBRRHOBO told me is that he'd go limping into the ER and cry out with every step he took and that's just what he did, but not before hitting up every snow drift along the way! He would go down on his hands and knees and roll around in the snow and the frozen, stiff and solid hard filthy dirt so it would appear that he fell off a boxcar going 15mph! (That's what he told the ER doctor too)!!! *
*The thing is, you can't really get hard, frozen dirt to rub off onto your clothing when the outside temperature is minus 476 degrees! lol! So, as he rolled around in the street and on the sidewalks, I took my gloves and scraped the ground for more leaves and sand to wipe onto his Carhartts so he'd look scuffed up big time from an impared hobo fall! lol!!! *

*We entered the ER and he walked with one arm around my shoulder and one arm holding his hand over his mouth as to be muffling his cries of leg pains! lol!*
*The ER triage nurse said,...."Sir, come over here and sit down sweety" and "Bless your heart young man"! hahaha! IBRRHOBO was soon off and behind closed doors of the ER while I sat out in the waiting room biting my nails thinking we were going to get busted for narcotic drug seeking!!! About 45 minutes later, a security guard came out of the ER through the double doors and into the waiting room where I was! (I thought, "Oh my God"! They have him cornered like a rat after calling the cops)!!! Not. He only walked passed me to get himself a cup of coffee!*
*I of course by now had already drank nearly 17 cups myself in thinking we were getting busted! (I was only making my pain worse)!*
*Then after my eyes went back into their sockets, out comes this nurse right for me!!! Oh no! Not again!!! She said, "Are you Mark"? I wanted to say, "I'm not sure", but instinctively said, "Yes"! She said that my friend would soon be coming out and that we also had a free taxicab ride back! Wow! IBRRHOBO did another whammy!*

*See, I have a pain-contract with my doctors, so if or when I run out of my narcotics too early, I'm fucked, being I can't get more pain meds myself until a specific date of each month is why IBRRHOBO was on a course to help his fellow buddy "Shoestring" out! lol!*

*After nearly an hour of crapping myself, IBRRHOBO came stumbling out from behind the two doors of the ER with a cheap plastic cast on his leg and gave me a wink in response that he got the perscription for me for my narcotics, only after the ER doctor had injected "HIM" with a large dose of Morphine! This in combination with his cheap Canadian whiskey made for him, a nice ride back of narcotic/ETOH filled bloodstream! haha!*
*I now was wishing we could become blood brothers there on the spot in the back seat of that taxi cab! I could get some of what was in his blood! lol!*

*He had been written out a script for Vicodin, thus getting me through the two days I was short on my own pain meds! *
*Now that my brothers is what a true brother will do for you out on the rails or off the rails!!!*

*IBRRHOBO, you are truely a good brother!*

*"Shoestring"*


----------



## stove (Mar 21, 2009)

That's what brothers are all about!


----------



## dirty_feet (Mar 21, 2009)

*sniffle* and a rare breed of brother at that.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 21, 2009)

i had something good here, but some fucking disclamer about some fucking forum rules popped up for me to agree too....I did my customary "yes" lie....and fuck.....i lost my train 'O thought...damn, i needed a laugh, i bet you did too. Sorry folks.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 21, 2009)

lol, this story sounds fucking hilarious I can only imagine what those poor ol nurses were thinking


----------



## Angela (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahhh, that story definitely is the kinda thing that nearly brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome job haha. All doped up like that I would have had a hard time not laughing at the whole situation.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 21, 2009)

that's kind of story that'll make ya feel all warm in fuzzy inside.
:cheers:


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 21, 2009)

a FRIEND IN WEED IS A FRIEND INDEED


----------



## stove (Mar 22, 2009)

but a friend in leather is better


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup, Guys That's MY MAN!!!! IBRRHOBO is always that way with people.


----------



## belleZ (Mar 22, 2009)

my friend confessed she past the test, now we will never sever.

iloveplacebo.


*wipes a single tear from cheek* such a little sweetheart, that ibrrhobo!


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 24, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha! HE got the morphine shot? Too good. Nice story Shoestring!


----------



## stove (Mar 25, 2009)

mmm memories of HS. Placebo. 


Someone hit me. Softly, I don't want to get hurt.


----------



## Sage (May 10, 2009)

A true friend


----------



## Deleted member 30226 (Jan 15, 2021)

Shoestring said:


> *Well, I finally got a chance to meet "IBRRHOBO" last month and what no better time too!
> Once IBRRHOBO's alcohol level went up, so did my pain level! He stated that he could reasure me that he could get me my pain medications! So all now that needed to be done was a "drug-seeking" trip to the emergency room at the local hospital here in Sioux Falls!
> We chose Sioux Valley Hospital being it was only one mile away and plenty of snow drifts between my place and the ER! (I'll get back to the snow drifts in a minute)! lol!
> 
> ...


Miss you my friend ...


----------

